# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Maldivas Abril 2010

## Dulce Sameiro

Olá amigos das bolhinhas
Cá vão umas fotos da Ilha de Ellaidhoo tiradas na 1ª quinzena de Abril. Escolhi as que penso serem mais interessantes do ponto de vista da aquariofilia de reef.Como sou caloira nos reefs não sei se acertei. Não vou colocar nomes porque a maior parte não sei...então no que toca a corais...
Resta dizer que achei os spots muito bons e o centro/staaf muito profissional. O house reef como já foi mencionado pelo Carlos Prates é excepcional (foi o tópico dele que me fez escolher esta ilha em especial, algumas fotos são tiradas em snorkling no house reef pelo meu filho de 7 anos com uma mascara/máquina da liquid image)

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Mais umas

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

E mais

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Penso que estou a fazer qualquer coisa errada neste modo de colocar as fotos...

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

mais umas...

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

mais dez...acho que vou desistir, digam pelo menos se as conseguiram ver.

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

e já chega...espero que gostem

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Dulce

Momentos ùnicos,que jámais esqueceràs.
Bem hajas,por partilhares esses momentos  :yb677:  :yb677: .

Jorge Neves

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Boas

Muito e muito obrigado pelo feed back estava na dúvida se tinha colocado bem as fotos. E sim são sempre momentos únicos os que passamos submersos.

Cumps

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

:tutasla:  :tutasla: 

Belíssimas fotos!  :SbOk: 

É sempre bom ver alguns dos seres vivos que temos nos nossos aquários no meio selvagem...

Obrigado

Ah...belas férias...tb quero!  :Icon Cry: 

Cumps
Joao

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Deve ter sido uma grande experiência mergulhar nas Maldivas...eu que também pratico mergulho, julgo que Maldivias será algo difícil de visitar...infelizmente
Que outros lugares já mergulhaste?

E é espetacular a diversidade de seres que mostras nas fotos, especialmente o jardim de anémonas, a tartaruga e os tubarões de pontas brancas dos recifes

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Olá Filipe

Já mergulhei em alguns lugares mas realmente até agora Maldivas são SEMMMPPRE Maldivas (vale a pena fazer um mealheiro) mas continuo a gostar de mergulhar cá, são tipos de mergulhos diferentes. Para além de Portugal continental e ilhas já mergulhei em:
Cuba
Mexico (belo sistema de cavernas)
Brasil - Fernando Noronha
Tailandia
Maldivas - Meeru e Ellaidhoo
Lazarote
Mar Vermelho

Cada local tem o seu encanto, mente aberta, escolher a melhor altura do ano e um bom centro são para mim a chave de bons mergs. Só mais uma...podemos marcar/reservar mergulhos e viagens mas não os animais que vamos ver... até agora ainda não vi um tubarão baleia por estes locais mas já vim um martelo na baia de Sesimbra mesmo em frente ao forte, e esta heim!!!

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Dulce :Olá: ,
 :bompost: 
Belas fotos, parabéns!  :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla: 

Fico contente de saber que o meu tópico foi util a alguém.

 :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  Que saudades!  :yb620:  :yb620:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Carlos Prates

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exelentes locais de mergulho, realmente fantásticos.
Já agora devias mergulhar em El Hierro ou La Palma, é o meu futuro sonho de mergulho eh eh. E em que locais daqui da Madeira mergulhaste?
Em relação a tubarões nunca tive a sorte de ver...mas espero em Cabo Verde ver alguns. E um tubarão martelo em Sesimbra deve ter sido alta experiência

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Boas Carlos

Realmente o teu tópico foi decisivo e o meu filho agradece aquele house reef ali à porta até mantas, tubarões, moreias e raias mesmo ali à porta da nossa "casinha" para ele (e papás) foi uma experiencia inesquecivel. Não parou de falar do recife e compramos os nossos 1ºs vivos depois das férias. Dá um olho no modesto reef de principiante medrosa "fairy tale reef" (era o nome de um spot em Meeru no Ari Atoll).

Olá de no Filipe

Na Madeira só mergulhei no Garajau logo em frente ao Hotel Galo, vou voltar no mês que vem de dia 17 a 26 com familia e amigos vamos ficar no D Pedro Garajau tens dicas de mergulho para mim???

E sim ver um martelo em Sesimbra foi... um susto, tinha alunos a entrarem no mar pela 1ª vez quando a barbatana dorsal saiu da água direitinha ao semi-rigido...mandei com muita calma a malta sair da água porque afinal precisava de alterar o "briefing"... (não sabia nem tamanho nem espécie...)só quando mandei o Divemaster subir também é que a malta percebeu. Assim que o ultimo subiu para o barco ele abrandou, já estava perto e já dava para calcular o tamanho do bicho que afinal era pequeno +/- 2 mtos. Nessa altura o susto foi do bicho porque eu e o meu divemaster fomos atrás dele para ver o que era e foi espanto!!! :SbSourire24:  :HaEbouriffe:  :SbSourire2:  Foi pena os pescadores terem apanhado o bicho passado uns dias  :yb620:  :yb620: até passou no noticiário o bicho lindo a passear junto à praia.

Cump

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eh eh aqui também por vezes vê-se tubarões junto da costa, especialmente no lado sudoeste e noroeste, normalmente é tubarões martelo, cações ou canejas...no alto mar é que podes ver marrachos, faquetas e tintureiras, ou entao na lota :SbSourire: 
Penso que deves ter mergulhado no Galo Mar, é um bom local de mergulho sem dúvida, bem como outros no Garajau e também nos Reis Magos...mas se puderes tiravas uns 3 dias e ias ao Porto Santo visitavas a ilha e mergulhavas no Madeirense, que foi afundado lá. Considero os navios afundados do melhor para mergulhar, o Bom Rei no lado sudoeste da Madeira é muito bom. A Baía de Abra é um bom local para mergulho, vês badejos de várias cores (até podes ver morphs amarelas e brancas, amarelas e azuis, laranjas e até de mistura de várias cores), lobos marinhos também podem aparecer, infelizmente para este local é necessário barco. Podes também fazer um mergulho nocturno no Clube Naval do Funchal, ou mesmo diurno que fazem em grupo nos fins de semana (nunca fui). Aproveita e faz snorkling nessa zona com a família que vês imensas espécies diferentes, tal como um snorkling no Porto Santo na zona da Calheta e Ilhéu da Cal.
Desertas e Selvagens nunca fiz, e penso que também será preciso licença, bem como barco.
Normalmente não mergulho em clubes ou estações de mergulho, porque já tenho equipamento próprio, embarcação caso queira, etc

----------


## Jose Neves

6 estrelas

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Dulce

quando quiser visitar um grande sitio veja este:
é longe mas tb só se vai uma vez

Sipadan Island - Dive Packages

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom!
Obrigado por partilhares...

agora os tubarões é que são mal compreendidos, pena esse tubarão de sesimbra  ter acabado na lota, revela que são fáceis de capturar, é que os tubarões como predadores, não são lá muito profícuos na reprodução, e poortanto começam a desaparecer...

Um mundo sem tubarões é um mundo mais pobre.

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Boas

Filipe obrigado pelas dicas, o Bom Rei e a Baia de Abra já fica na lista assim como o snorkelling na Calheta e Porto Santo (que conheço mas sem mergulho, pode ser que seja desta). As desertas e selvagens ainda vou ver como é que a coisa se faz em termos de licenças. Agradeço a oferta mas não sou só eu a mergulhar e quando são muitos pares de barbatanas...são muitas ideias diferentes, é melhor ir para um centro onde cada um faz o que quer ou não... o que não impede que se combine um mergulho em conjunto. Eu mergulhei na altura com o Manta Diving Center não sei se ainda existe, disseram-me que o Detlef está num centro no Funchal ainda não tive tempo para babatanar no assunto :Coradoeolhos: . 

José Neves obrigado pelo comentário

Pedro Pedroso...pois é...vontade não falta e na minha lista de desejos consta realmente Sipadan, Layang Layang, Yap, Inhambane e Bazaruto, Sulawesi (até tenho a casa do primo lá), Honduras, enfim....grande barreira...tantos locais todos maravilhosos...não tem fim...e o euromilhões que não sai. Não há tempo para tudo :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: . Vai-se fazendo o que podemos e temos de ser felizes com isso. Também tenho o pequenote que acompanha sempre os pais e ainda não pode mergulhar o que torna complicado (ex: live aboard) locais onde ele não pode ir no barco caso não exista ninguém amigo para ficar a fazer de ama-seca, visto que a mãe é a 1ª a querer ir ao charco...

Mais uma vez obrigado pelos comentários e Filipe ainda te vou chatear um pouco sobre a Madeira, posso? Quais as levadas bonitas e possiveis de fazer com um garoto de 7 anos??? há alguma? As que eu fiz não dão com certeza.

Cumps

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Boas António

Tens toda a razão e cabe a todos nós não comer a dita sopa de barbatana, comprar dentes para colocar em colares e souvenirs e mais, sabem que tenho um biologo amigo que me disse que os Douradinhos que os nossos filhos comem tem carne de tubarão chamado na embalagem de "peixe escamudo"???? :Admirado:  :Admirado:  o eu filho quando o ouviu deixou de comer douradinhos. Se ninguém comprar o produto não adianta apanharem peixes corais tartarugas ou o que seja. Desculpem mas passo-me sempre um bocado com estes assuntos sei que já estão "batidos" mas acabo sempre por falar/escrever demais. 

cumps

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Essa dos douradinhos não sabia lol, tenho de ler melhor nas caixas o que tá lá escrito.
Ah e levadas, para fazer com crianças aconselho o Folhadal que começa perto da última casa de poncha no final do caminho da Encumeada (o caminho é melhor perguntar quando cá chegar, mas fica ao lado dessa casa, tem lá dois caminhos que levam a duas levadas fáceis e bonitas de se fazer), dps no Paúl da Serra tem alguns caminhos engraçados que não são levadas mas vemos várias espécies de aves. Depois no Paúl da Serra tem um caminho que leva a um sítio chamado Rabaçal e que a partir de lá, podemos fazer levadas como Risco, 25 fontes, Rabaçal-Calheta e ainda a vereda até a lagoa do vento...esta última não aconselho com crianças. Para a Rabaçal-Calheta é melhor levar impermeável e sempre sempre uma lanterna prós túneis, bem como para o Folhadal e outras levadas que começam na Encumeada.

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

:Olá: Boas Filipe

Obrigada pelas sugestões dos trilhos na Madeira vão ser muito preciosas.
Já agora não podia deixar de dizer isto vou remontar um aqua da nossa costa, andei a pesquisar e encontrei o teu. Muitos parabéns, uma maravilha pena que o tenhas desmontado :Icon Cry: 

cumps

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bg realmente é pena ter desmontado...mas como disse futuramente montarei algo maior eheh...mas aprendi muito com esta experiência, ainda por cima quando não havia nenhuma informação na net sobre os cuidados a ter com esses animais. Agora vou pra outro biótopo...Costa Rochosa do Lago Tanganica  :Coradoeolhos: 
Espero que montes o aquário da costa, e estarei sempre aqui no forum lol e apesar de ir para água doce estarei sempre no forum a bisbilhotar  :SbSourire:

----------

